# TFO 8wt TiCr



## rloveless (Sep 5, 2007)

selling my TFO 8wt TiCr for UNDER half price. located in the Houston Galleria area. pick up only

$100


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

check PM


----------



## rloveless (Sep 5, 2007)

SOLD.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

This better not mean that marriage is going to keep you off the water Ryan!! You really need to come take a ride on your old boat this spring.


----------

